# Preparing for our baby!!



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi guys! i've only posted here a couple times before around the time we met with our breeder and noww the time has come!! our baby comes home this upcoming tuesday and i cannot be more anxious or excited!!

i chatted with my breeder the other day to get an idea of things to pick up before she comes home so i'm not scrambling with her.. i feel like i'm nesting, i love it! 

Shes about 6 months old now and already pad-trained so I got an IRIS 4 panel pen, a peepad tray, a soft crate to bring her home in - our breeder said since shes pottytrained i dont have to "crate" her but i could put it in the pen with the door open so it can be her little bed/den. i do have a little fluffy bed too that i should be able to stuff inside the crate so that should be extra cozy. i even bought a clicker & treat pouch already :HistericalSmiley: i just cant wait to start bonding with her and training her!

From toplinepets.com i ordered the madan pink oblong brush, an aluminum comb (wide & narrow teeth), & a steel tail comb.

any other essentials i should look into prior to bringing her home? oh! and i need suggestions for bowls!

this is such a great community, i haven't posted much yet but i've been heavily browsing since last winter when we decided to look into getting a maltese, & i have learned SO much. thank you all for that! 

so excited!!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

For food and water just remember stainless, glass or ceramic (I think) are the best. Mine drink from stainless and eat from glass. it will help with the staining.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So excited for you. It sounds like your very well prepared. Can't wait to see pics when she gets home!! :chili:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello So Happy for You. You Sound Prepared and so Happy.*
*I Do Use Stainless. Also Maybe you could add Distilled water to that List. Really does help with tear Stains.All the Best to You.*
*Hope to get to see more of the little one **
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Hello So Happy for You. You Sound Prepared and so Happy.*
> *I Do Use Stainless. Also Maybe you could add Distilled water to that List. Really does help with tear Stains.All the Best to You.*
> *Hope to get to see more of the little one **
> *Nickee in Pa**


thanks so much!! do you know if filtered water would be okay? we have a brita filter! when we saw her a few weeks ago she had quite a bit of staining since she's cutting her adult teeth right now, wah!


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So excited for you. It sounds like your very well prepared. Can't wait to see pics when she gets home!! :chili:


yay i hope so!! we saw her a few weeks ago and i'm already missing that face.. can't wait to share pics!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

irenesarah said:


> thanks so much!! do you know if filtered water would be okay? we have a brita filter! when we saw her a few weeks ago she had quite a bit of staining since she's cutting her adult teeth right now, wah!


Yes, it's filtered not distilled water. Can't wait to see pics of your baby when she comes home!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I think there was a thread a while back that said not to give distilled water, give filtered or bottled water. Maybe do a search on that...sounds like you are prepared


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I would get bath stuff as well: shampoo, conditioner, spa lavish, ear drying solution, etc. 

Let her get acclimated first of course, but the younger you start them, the better they will tolerate bath time as they grow up. 

Congratualtions on your lil fluff!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Ditto on above, but I would add a baby blanket! I got one at TJMAX that had a little stuff animal as part of it and Boo just loves it. He walks around with it in his mouth like a security blanket -Linus! Zach the Wheaten kept trying to steal it so even though he is a big boy had to get one for him too. LOL


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats! Sounds like your all ready for her! Looking forward to seeing pics when you get her home!


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> I would get bath stuff as well: shampoo, conditioner, spa lavish, ear drying solution, etc.
> 
> Let her get acclimated first of course, but the younger you start them, the better they will tolerate bath time as they grow up.
> 
> Congratualtions on your lil fluff!


thank you!!

i tried searching around on here about bath stuff but there are soo many different options... dog products, human products, i got over whelmed lol!! spa lavish is for the face right? i definitely want to start her off with daily face washes!



mdbflorida said:


> Ditto on above, but I would add a baby blanket! I got one at TJMAX that had a little stuff animal as part of it and Boo just loves it. He walks around with it in his mouth like a security blanket -Linus! Zach the Wheaten kept trying to steal it so even though he is a big boy had to get one for him too. LOL


aww cute!! i'll pick one up this weekend! thank you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

irenesarah said:


> thanks so much!! do you know if filtered water would be okay? we have a brita filter! when we saw her a few weeks ago she had quite a bit of staining since she's cutting her adult teeth right now, wah!


I use a Brita pitcher with same water as you (Lake MI) and they do fine on it. I wouldn't worry about the staining for a few more months.

Re bath products, a lot of us use and love Pure Paws. I get mine from Crystal (Crystal&Zoe) at Pampered Pet Boutique.

And - Congratulations! Waiting anxiously for pictures! :Waiting:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/156274-must-read-newbies.html

There are several good brands of shampoo out there, and I believe if the professionals use human shampoo, it is probably ok to use also. I think it's just a preference of smell, shine, etc. Good luck with choosing!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/156274-must-read-newbies.html
> 
> There are several good brands of shampoo out there, and I believe if the professionals use human shampoo, it is probably ok to use also. I think it's just a preference of smell, shine, etc. Good luck with choosing!



I don't know if I count as 'professional' but I know that I do use human products on my show dogs (and those cut down). Some of the Dove, Pantene and Garnier Fructis products are really good. 

My "staple' shampoo/conditioner though is Spectrum 10 by Chris Christensen - I order by the gallon. 

Before spending a fortune on grooming products though, I would wait to get her and see what kind of coat she has and what you need to maintain it. Everyone on here uses something different and what works for one does not work for them all so just take it slow! The human products are 'easier' to spend money on because if it doesn't work for the dogs, I just throw it in my kids shower :thumbsup:


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I don't know if I count as 'professional' but I know that I do use human products on my show dogs (and those cut down). Some of the Dove, Pantene and Garnier Fructis products are really good.
> 
> My "staple' shampoo/conditioner though is Spectrum 10 by Chris Christensen - I order by the gallon.
> 
> Before spending a fortune on grooming products though, I would wait to get her and see what kind of coat she has and what you need to maintain it. Everyone on here uses something different and what works for one does not work for them all so just take it slow! The human products are 'easier' to spend money on because if it doesn't work for the dogs, I just throw it in my kids shower :thumbsup:


thank you so much for the advice!! that helps a lot


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a rather silly question.. how long did it take your dogs to "settle in" ? like when did they know that you were _their_ person? lol


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Settling in and bonding*



irenesarah said:


> I have a rather silly question.. how long did it take your dogs to "settle in" ? like when did they know that you were _their_ person? lol


I bet that is different for each pup. Since I had a long travel day with Boo, it gave us a chance to bond. So he was right at home when he woke up the next morning. I also took the week off so I spend every waking minute with him for a week


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

irenesarah said:


> I have a rather silly question.. how long did it take your dogs to "settle in" ? like when did they know that you were _their_ person? lol


Here's another good link for what to get for welcoming your puppy: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ted/100990-putting-together-my-checklist.html

I'm so excited for you, Irene.:chili::chili: Did you pick a name yet? You might want to ask the breeder what shampoo she uses. I use TropicClean for White Dogs with natural products (I have tons of allergies to hair products) for Tyler as shampoo (quite inexpensive and available at PetCo or Unleashed) and love it. Everyone always says how clean he looks and I use Les Pooches just for his face since it's tearless. I ran out of the Les Pooches conditioner and use mine. For water I would definitely get the Bayou Bowls that Crystal sells. They're ceramic and little works of art and keep the face hair dry. 

Tyler came to us at 8 months and it took...let's see... about a day for him to know I was his person...as well as my husband...and everyone else he meets. :HistericalSmiley: He loves people but he does consider me his favorite and is my shadow.:wub: Can't wait for pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Okay, so I bought several gallons of distilled water because everyone said it was best, and now i'm not supposed to use it??? Argghhh!!!! *

*I use Bobbie Panta shampoo on Mia and I :heart: my Pethead Strawberry Yogurt leave in conditioner which I get from Wal-Mart.*

*It took Mia a few days to get used to being my baby after my neighbor gave her to me and now she wants nothing to do with them.. They didn't treat her like I do...she's my baby girl. Also, they had named her Celena (never fit her) and when I bought her home, she sat on the sofa next to me as I was reading her AKC papers. I notice the name MIA printed on the corner of one sheet and I told my husband "I think her name is Mia"....and she jumped up on me and licked my face as if to say "that's my name..thank you"...and from then on she was my dog basically, but it took some time to really bond with her.*


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

Gongjoo said:


> I would get bath stuff as well: shampoo, conditioner, spa lavish, ear drying solution, etc.
> 
> Let her get acclimated first of course, but the younger you start them, the better they will tolerate bath time as they grow up.
> 
> Congratualtions on your lil fluff!


yesss! i definitely want to start her off with frequent (daily?) face washes! i keep hearing about spa lavish on here so i'll definitely look into it  thank you!



mdbflorida said:


> Ditto on above, but I would add a baby blanket! I got one at TJMAX that had a little stuff animal as part of it and Boo just loves it. He walks around with it in his mouth like a security blanket -Linus! Zach the Wheaten kept trying to steal it so even though he is a big boy had to get one for him too. LOL


aw cute!! the blanket sounds like an adorable idea! we have a cat also and i was telling my husband today that its so funny that she can go sleep anywhere she wants..she could probably jump on top of the fridge if she wanted to! but our little pup wont be able to get up on anything so her bed has to be extra comfy (as he was making fun of my excitement over her little pen lol!)


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

some of her stuff has been coming in this weekend and its getting me more and more antsy i cant even contain myself!!









her cute little "room"!!  i still have to get some toys & bowls.









all her goodies from toplinepets! how sweet, they threw in a hair clip & toothbrush for me!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like you're very well-prepared! I'm so excited for you-- I can so clearly remember the excitement of getting ready to have a fluff join our household. 

Your set-up and equipment looks great! She is definitely going to be a Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Congratulations....we just brought our Lily home on Father's Day...so we have had her a week. She is 12 weeks old and I love her so much. Puppy's are so full of energy....yikes...but we are retired and I love every minute with her! I look forward to watching her grow....it is going to be quite a journey...fasten your seat belt..lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So excited for you! I love all those fabulous pink purchases you've already made  . My suggestion is.....TOYS. Many, many toys! My DH thought I was crazy when I started buying so many toys. Trust me, without the toys, Bella would be out of control lol! I had a friend who was getting rid of some of her baby toys, so I found a bunch of safe ones and bought those from her. She loves the soft books that sound like paper when she carries it around and chews on it. The stuffed animals and blankets etc were also favorites  . She has balls, rattles and so much more ... and a bunch of dog toys too lol. Just be careful to choose things without parts that can easily be chewed off  .


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree with lots of toys...Lily's pen looks like a sea of pink with toys scattered everywhere...but seems puppies attention span is very short..lol. And lots of teething toys...she chews on everything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

One of my little Booboo's favorite toys is actually one I bought our golden Bear for Booboo's arrival...it's a golden retriever head with the area for a water bottle (empty) inside...so it crinkles & makes the sound, but they can't get to it to chew it. It's as big as Booboo is, and it's hilarious when he carries it around! Poor Bear didn't have a chance with it....but it's all good...he has tons more toys! I don't know the proper name for it, but if you ask a store employee...they can lead you to them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Final Countdown*

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Final Countdown! I know you are counting the hours.


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

I'm so happy for you...can you hear our smiles?


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

One more thing...

I have had dogs almost all my life but I always read a book to remind me of the many things I've forgotten about puppies. The first year and a half can be challenging.

Included is a picture of my favorite book that I've used for four well behaved dogs...I bought it on Amazon for $10 or something ridiculous. It's my bible.

"HOW TO RAISE A PUPPY YOU CAN LIVE WITH"


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds & Looks like you have most everything covered; now for fun you might want some books..:

Amazon.com: Little Dogs: Training Your Pint-Sized Companion (9780793805372): Deborah Wood: Books
Is a fun training book.

The best grooming training thing I taught Atticus was to lay on his back on my legs, so I could groom his belly.. and give him belly rubs! 
Enjoy!! and I look forward to seeing pictures! What breeder did you go with?


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

P.S.S. there will be accidents especially in the beginning when he is scared. The better the food, the easier it is to clean up.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats! Preparing for a new baby is soooooo exciting! Where is your baby coming from?

I think you have all the basics covered but hmm...let's see...

Do you have a carrier? I like my Sturdibag for travel. One thing I definitely couldn't be without is one of those fabric play pens, like this one (I have a Small): Best Pet Play Pen. It's easier to move around from room to room if you need to, and also to fold up and take with you. My dogs often go with me to friends' and relatives' houses so this pen comes in handy. 

As far as shampoo/conditioner, I use Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 and really like it. If you want to start with something you can find locally, Petco carries Earth Bath products which are pretty good. 

As far as toys, Petstages makes some cute, fun toys that are good for puppies. Emma really liked this 



because you can warm it up for the puppy to snuggle with.


----------



## irenesarah (Jan 7, 2013)

yayy you all are getting me extra excited! countdown is 10 hours!! will report back with photos & info soon! thanks everyone! xoxoxo


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm very excited for you. I remember when I took Simba home, I was not prepared like you we're at all. He came with me to buy his stuff at the local pet store (he's an older pup with complete shots when I got him, so it was safe) which mostly got returned anyway cos I found better stuff online 😄

In terms of how long it took for Simba to know I was his "person"? I would like to think we had a personal connection from the get go. When I picked him up, I remember thinking I hope he likes me... As soon as I saw him he jumped up onto my lap and curled up into a ball and just sat there until it was time for us to go home. It took a bit of time for him to get used to the new house though, but I stayed home with him his first week with me. I think that helped a lot in his transition from a huge house with a backyard to a condo on the top floor. I live with my sister so I wanted to get him used to her too, in case I can't be with him some days - that one took a while. But now they are best buds.

I think as long as you show her you love her (which, judging by your excitement, is no issue at all) she will feel it and love you back 10x more. That's what I love about dogs.

Again, congratulations and I am so excited for you. Please post pictures!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

